# [VSFTPD] Probléme de démarrage

## tooshort

Bonsoir,

J'ai installé VSFTPdD et configurer le vsftpd.conf. Je fais démarrer le daemon vsftpd aec xinetd. Jusque là tou va bien.

Mais lorsuqe je tape la commande :

ftp locahost

il met ce message  :

-bash: ftp: command not found

Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée ?

----------

## Desintegr

Je pense qu'il faudrait installer un client FTP  :Smile: .

Je recommande lftp.

----------

## tooshort

La je comprends plus VSFTPD c'est pa sdeja un client FTP ?

----------

## Desintegr

vsftpd est un serveur FTP :

 *Quote:*   

> vsftpd
> 
> Probably the most secure and fastest FTP server for UNIX-like systems.

 

----------

## tooshort

Une autre question le fait de lancer xinetd est ce que aprés il faut aussi que je lance vsftpd ?

et comment puis je verfier que le deamon vsftpd est bien lancé ?

----------

## Desintegr

Si tu as configuré correctement xinetd, tu n'as normalement pas besoin de lancer vsftpd.

C'est xinetd qui se charge de le lancer dès qu'il détecte une connexion sur le bon port.

----------

## loopx

VSFTPD ... D comme Daemon ...  processus qui tourne en arrière plan ... un serveur donc ...

----------

## tooshort

Ok merci.

Donc apparement tout est ok pour xinetd il se lance bien mais je n'arrive pas à me connecter à mon serveur ftp via un client (Filezila).

J'ai activer le parametre xferlog dans le vsftpd.conf mais je ne trouve pas les logs.

Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider ?

----------

## truc

surement, mais pour l'instant on n'a pas vu les fichiers de conf de xinetd ni de vsftpd, donc, tu veux quoi au juste? qu'on t'aide à partir de quoi?

----------

## tooshort

vsftp.conf :

# Nous voulons que le serveur fonctionne en mode standalone

listen=NO

#

# On ne veut surtout pas de connexions en mode anonymous

anonymous_enable=YES

# 

# On veut que les utilisateurs locaux puissent se connecter

local_enable=YES

#

# On veut que les utilisateurs puissent remonter des fichiers sur le serveur

write_enable=YES

#

# On fixe le masque local a 022 (les fichiers remontés auront des droits en 755) 

local_umask=022

#

# On interdit l’upload anonyme

anon_upload_enable=NO

#

# Idem pour la creation de repertoires

anon_mkdir_write_enable=NO

#

# On demande a ce que les actions des utilisateurs soient loggees

xferlog_enable=YES

#

# On verifie que la commande PORT provienne bien du port 20 de la machine cliente

connect_from_port_20=YES

#

# Les logs seront enregistres dans le fichier /var/log/vsftpd.log

xferlog_file=/var/log/vsftpd.log

#

# On declare les valeurs de timeout. Celles fournies par defaut sont ok pour notre utilisation

idle_session_timeout=300

data_connection_timeout=120

connect_timeout=60

accept_timeout=60

#

# Par securite, on interdit la commande ABOR

async_abor_enable=NO

#

# Les transferts en ASCII sont souvent source de confusions

ascii_upload_enable=NO

ascii_download_enable=NO

#

# Par securite, on change la banniere

ftpd_banner=Bienvenue sur le serveur Debian Addict

#

# On veut limiter les utilisateurs a leur repertoire

chroot_local_user=YES

chroot_list_enable=NO

#

# Les heures d’enregistrement des fichiers seront affichees a l’heure locale

use_localtime=YES

fichier vsftpd de xinetd.d :

 service ftp

{

         disable                 = no

         socket_type             = stream

         wait                    = no

         user                    = root

         server                  = /usr/sbin/vsftpd

         server_args             = /etc/vsftpd.conf

         log_on_success          += DURATION USERID

         log_on_failure          += USERID

         nice                    = 10

}

Voila les 2 fichiers.

----------

## tooshort

Autre info , lorsuqe j'essaie de me connecter en local soit

ftp localhost j'ai le message suivant :

ftp: connect Connexion refusée

depuis l'exterieur j'ai le message suivant :

500 OOPS: bad bool value in config file for: listen

Ma directive listen est à NO puisque j'utilise xinetd.

Il n'y aurait pas des choes a faire dans le fichier services ?

----------

## zyprexa

Pour ma part, j'active les logs avec les options suivantes :

```
xferlog_file=/var/log/vsftpd.log

xferlog_enable=YES
```

Et pour la connexion, as-tu bien arrêté le démon vsftpd ? 

ton fichiers hosts est-il bien renseigné ? 

ton interface réseau lo est-elle active ?

Le fichier de config par défaut n'est-il pas vsftpd.conf ?

----------

## tooshort

Aprés quelques heures de tatonnement j'arrive maintenant à me connecter au ftp depuis le serveur mais toujours pas via mon client.

Pour répondre à tes questions :

A chaque modif je redemarre xinetd

Le host foncitonne correctement

L'interface reseau est active

le fichier de conf vsftpd est bien vsftpd.conf (erreur de frappe dans mon précedent post).

Lorsuqe que j'essaie de me connecter via filezilla le message que j'ai dans les logs est le suivant :

Tue Mar 18 18:22:21 2008 [pid 8518] CONNECT: Client "82.243.151.123"

Tue Mar 18 18:22:21 2008 [pid 8518] FTP response: Client "82.243.151.123", "220 (vsFTPd 2.0.5)"

sur mon client j'ai :

Délai d'attente expiré

Connexion au serveur impossible

----------

## loopx

tu as un firewall ? essaie en le désactivant

ton client, il se connecte en actif ou passif ? essaye en passif

----------

## tooshort

je n'ai pas encore installé de firewall sur ce serveur.

J'ai testé en actif en passif et par defau mais ca change rien.

----------

## tooshort

Le pire dans tout ca c'est que quand je me mets dans une fenetre CMD (DOS) et que je tape 

ftp adresse_ip_machine

ca fonctionne....

C'est vraiment le client filezilla qui fonctionne pas

----------

## loopx

faut testé en désactivant le firewall coté SERVEUR et CLIENT   :Wink: 

change le mode de connexion!  C'est trop probablement là que se situe ton problème ...

C'est marrant comme tout le monde à des problèmes au début avec les ftp   :Laughing: 

----------

